# need help ...pls



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

can excel get rid off cynobacteria ? its my 2nd dose of EM and it doesnt seems to work...thanks


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

BGA is often caused, at least partly, by a flow problem. Try adjusting your filter return or if possible add a power head to increase flow to those areas. Worked for me and now I over filter everything so there is always tons of flow everywhere.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

BGA can also be caused by a nutrient imbalance, namely low nitrogen levels. 

BGA won't respond to excel treatments as it is a bacteria.

Here's what I do.

- Manually remove as much as possible without disturbing too much in the tank.
- Spot treat the affected areas with a syringe full of 3% hygrogen peroxide solution (the stuff from any grocer or pharmacy in the brown bottles).
- Do a half recommended dose of an antibiotic such as Maracyn.
- Do a large water change the next day and it should all be gone.


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

You should continue your EM doses for the full 5 days. Most people on here including me, reported not seeing a change until the 4th day. Good luck!


----------

